# What Breed Am I?



## cityboi53 (Dec 10, 2014)

Got this hen from a neighbor, definitely a mix, but can't tell. Not sure what color her eggs are yet.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Are there feathers on the feet? Could be crosses with a Marans, might get Olive Egger. 


Jim


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

she is one handsome fowl!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like a Blue Copper Marans cross


----------

